# Where is RickTheRailRoad Guy?



## fireman5214 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all, I have been here before but forgot my old login information so I had to start a new account. I was just wondering if anyone knew what ever happened to "Rick The Railroad Guy", he had the "worlds longest model train" attempt in 2010 and I have been trying to get in touch with him I can't and he still needs to ship back some containers that I had shipped out with my well cars. I tried email and still have the original email I sent him in 2010 but that email comes back, I search for his website and it seems to have dissapeared. Any Help would be appreciated. Thank-you


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your plight!! The train attempts were 4-2008 thru 3-2009... 6 different weekends... 

Many contributed in so many ways.... 
Many have never received "their" cars or other items offered in assistance for these runs back from Rick.. 
Rick has moved from the Phoenix area, up to Wash. State as best I know - not first hand knowledge tho mind you!! 

On behalf of those of US that participated in this event I can only say I'm sorry you also did not get your stuff back.... 

Much of it is simply - "gone" - and most have had to move on in life, with regrets and anger.... 

Hoping you can move forward with your hobbies, knowing this!!?? 

As for Me I have started a layout, based on My new found interests in mainline railroading, that helps me get past this issue and do something productive with My own life after all the failures of trying and not making any headway... ( with - The World's Longest Model Train ) 

Did you ever come and run trains with Us? 
Have I met you during these attempts? 

Sincerely - Dirk - DMS Ry. you can visit My thread here, under Track and Bridges, "DMS Railway - One Man's Journey..." sorry, don't have link handy..........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of them were offered on ebay too. 

Best thing is to consider them gone... he and his wife do have facebook pages, his is not current but her's is. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

I honestly think who cares? most dont!!!!!!!!! He was a taker and thats it......... Gone brother Gone........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The people who never got their 5 unit well cars back are not happy, that would be one group. 

I can't say I know the whole story, but I do know many people did not get theirs returned, or got the wrong ones back and without the containers. 

Anyway, I agree.. gone baby gone...


----------



## fireman5214 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I am not one for sue happy and stuff like that but cant you all open investigative cases? I wouldnt know his wifes FB i did see his was not current after a search. I cant find his website or anything and I can agree on the 5 unit cars since mine was never out of the boxes used and I got a really bad used set back even though I told him mine was brand new... he still owes me 6 containers and I am not going to give up. Im good friends with the cops, can't they do an investigation to get them back from him?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Fireman, tuff part is most everything 'was' sold off............ long trail to chase to find 'your containers'.. 

Now, I can't advise you on your choices here... up to you...... 

My thoughts would be what will an investigation cost in time and money,... 
vs. replacement cost fer' the 6 containers......? 

I ran My own "personal custom'' containers, but unlike most that offered cars, Mine went home with me at the end of each weekends runs! As I live 3 hours away MY equipment traveled with me for each weekend... 

I know ''everyone'' started with new sets going into this event.... 
But quite honestly every car did not finish runs in like new condition, not even close. 
After sitting in the AZ sun, carried around and handled by so many helpers, falling over in the wind, being string-lined repeatedly, parts falling off... 

NONE of the cars were new when done after a year.... 

No disrespect intended here, but 4 years have gone by........ 
WHY have you waited so long to do something about this??? 

Sorry , Can't offer anymore ideas... 

Dirk - "DMS Ry."


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I also sent you a PM this evening....? 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look for lil red caboose for the fb page, will link to her other page too I think. 

But the money and time you spend will be in excess of the value of the gear. If you got some back, you are way ahead of the majority of the others. 

I'd actually count myself lucky and move on. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, I'm a lucky one, I didn't get involved. 
The fireman may be older and wiser, but telling him he's lucky is like rubbing salt in his wound. 

Fireman, my suggestion for you is to pray for the sob and let it go. Your Holidays will be brighter. 

Best Wishes to all. 

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I had contact with them was about three years ago in Pomona at the Fairplex show. Talked to them in the hotel bar for awhile. I believe they said they were moving to Spokane?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, no salt intended... just that he is better off than the majority of the people, he actually got some cars back.

Rick's fb; *http://www.facebook.com/...trong>** which shows a phone number in spokane

Lori's FB: (his wife) http://www.facebook.com/...trong>

Rick has another FB page for the business, but no postings at all there..

Greg*


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Some interesting reading and photos....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep count me as one of the lucky ones that did not buy into the program. I met him in KCMO 2 years ago during the National convention and he has some of the sets there selling them. I wished I had a heads up then probably could halted the scam then. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought something was fishy about this. I have a simple policy: NEVER send someone something for free unless you can live without it, simply because its more than likely to become a "donation" never to be seen again. 

Sorry for the folks that got duped but then again I'm not as trusting as a lot of other folks are. 

One thing is for sure, this fellow will not be able to participate in anymore online activities lest the wrath of those who never got there stuff back follows.


----------



## fireman5214 (Dec 21, 2012)

sorry holidays got busy and I have had email contact with him up until last yr actually and im not thinking disrespect, well from him yes, but any of you know, but i dont give up easily. and I will fight


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I find it interesting you "have had e-mail contact with him".... 

In the years I knew Rick I never had any e-mail contact - well 'no replies' at least, I sent mail..... 

Good Luck, 

D


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm puzzled as to why anyone would spend over $500.00 for a 5 car set...then ship them to someone you do not know? I'm with Dirk...they would stay with me...If it's too far to drive then I will just read about it. Was there a contract stating the return of equipment? If no, don't waste your time trying to peruse it.... He has long sold off all the equipment he stole from everyone.... Even if I knew Rick personally, I would not do that...they would look much better sitting on my railroad..... Got to give him credit for thinking that scam up....he knew there would be plenty...hook, line and sinker....


It sucks there are people like that....


Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, at the time car sets of 5 ran about $340.oo plus shipping.. ( I think !!) As most cars were ordered thru the then St Aubins in Vegas, they were simply picked up, so there should have been no shipping....mm, and any containers were extra also... 

But each supporter also sent a check for return shipping - to have their units shipped home - after the attempts were over... 

sort of an agreement here... loose tho.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember watching that whole thing. I would bet that the problem was poor record keeping and management rather than outright deliberate dishonesty. The guy clearly bit off more than he could chew. It was crazy the way he tried to do it, with lots of people holding individual throttles trying to coordinate all the moves of individual battery powered locos, all different models of loco. It looked like a case of enthusiasm outrunning sense. And then the economy tanked not long after, and I imagine his business went south, and he lost records of who sent what, or maybe never had them to begin with.

Not an excuse, he did folks wrong, but I doubt he was a simple thief.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe so but the moment he started "offering" those cars on ebay he became a thief by definition. As far as I can tell and from reading the postings on this subject, in many cases there was no apparent good faith attempt to contact the "donors" as demonstrated by the lack of replies to email. Intentions may pave the road to **** but it is the _actions_ that will get you a one-way ticket!


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Dirk...you are correct....add the containers and your over $500.00......Steve could be correct...probably did not start out to create a mess, but poor handling created one.....


Want to run the longest train...go see Dennis in Phoenix....

Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, 

You bring up an interesting 'concept" regarding Dennis!! I have helped set-up one of his early long runs... 

For longer runs there, I'm concerned about what I now have termed - Layout limits - the ability for any given layout to support a long train run, or how long a train can be successfully run on a given layout design. New definitions here. The single factor governing this concept are curve sizes.... 

Dennis has some curves in the 20ft. diam ranges... yes, his layout is long, but with a few small curves - He has not reached his layouts limits yet...??? at this time..... 

Joe - where do you live? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, 
How many beers did it take to launch the original plan? 
I take it that there was no Underwriter nor Sponsor, just Railroad Rick's good name? 
So no real financial gain and even less after failure.... nobody paying Rick for his time to return stuff, including packaging and taking to PO... 

Entry fee $4-500, ok and a check for postage and a big ass dream! 

What was it Barnum said? A fool and his money.... 

No bragging rights and a heap of debt 
He ain't broke, but he's badly bent.... 

Move along folks, nothing to claim here.... 

That about it? 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, there's actually an interesting discussion about how they were trying to pull this off... the technology used, the problems, the live feeds. 

Also, looking at the layouts and the bridges Rick made, some impressive stuff. 

Maybe it's time to say something positive? 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

Reputations take years to build, and moments to destroy. I was in no way involved, but from reading this and other postings in other places, the lack of contact has most likely damaged Rick beyond repair. Having reviewed every railroad he posted on his site, yes his work was impressive, a quite frankly, to have done some of the work he displayed tells me his organizational skills were more than sufficient to have pulled off the attempt, AND kept track of whose was what. 

Dad always said it only took one 'Aw$h!t' to wipe out 1,000 'Attaboys'. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I learned that same expression, and it's true! 

It's too bad how it turned out... 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg, a positive point is always welcome... 

I tend to a great degree to try and be positive, supportive, a listener to others,.... 

But the reality is - for me in this case - I don't think I have met an individual with so much ''conflict'' with other people,... 

He did large over size - over stated railroad projects, for customers,... but when you listen to him complain about 1/2 his customers,... 

............... it gets old,... I would ask myself - why is this person in so much conflict with so many people? 

tooooooo many problems....... 

Unfortunately it has left a scar on the hobby, one I ''hope'' will 'heal some day'.. 

maybe this thread can help in that respect, so everyone can move on! 

.......all I can add, ....is this thought - '' A seed was planted", nearly left to wither, I'm trying to nurture it back to life again." 

good da' gents,........... 'like a flame once burning brightly, now barely visible, it takes time to heal and find a new match!'' 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody got a candle?!! 

John, 

to the best of My knowledge the behind the scenes planning took about 5 years to put together... Rick, the Warnes, - DRV&E owners - , & the major supporters of equipment.. 

I personally think the planning did not include enough 'planning' on how to run a lengthy train that worked.... it just did not produce results.! 

The layout was not properly prepared to run long trains ... 

Lots was available. ........much was still lacking tho.......some practical direction.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Dirk, I live a little north of Atlanta, Georgia....


Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

thx, Joe!!! 

Now I know! 

Joe, how do you know Dennis, have you been to his layout?

Dirk


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Dirk, I have seen clips on you-tube and my friend RJ has been there....I would love to see it one day... 

Joe


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Found this: 

www.zealot.com/forum/showthread.php?p=865669 

Joe


----------

